# couple questions



## maineharvest (Feb 21, 2009)

Im giving my DWC another try.  I failed the first few times.  My question is at what age can I give my girls some nutes?  And I think my DWC holds five gallons of water, is that enough room for eight plants worth of roots?  It doesnt seem like enough room for all those roots to me.   And looking at my pictures do you think I have enough root development to put them into flower right now?


----------



## Vegs (Feb 21, 2009)

It's hard to tell without knowing what kind of nutes are you using these days? By the way, nice setup.

5 Gallon rez is enough for 10 plants so your 8 slots will do just fine. The roots look well developed but it really depends on other factors like what strain you are working with, what kind of space you have to flower and what techniques you are going to use, if any at all. Techniques include LST, HST, pruning, etc.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 21, 2009)

Ive got General Hydroponics Floragro for my veg nutes and I havent picked up any flower nutes yet but I think ill use GH too.  

Im growing some Fire Hydrant from Dr Greenthumb, an unknown Blueberry x Haze cross, and an F1 I made with Chimeras Shnazzleberry#2 and Nirvanas Blue Mystic.  Not really sure on any of the growth patterns from any of these strains so I want to flower early.  

Im not going to LST or anything.  I just want to flower young and have single cola buds.  Once i get one hydro grow under my belt than I will grow some big ones.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2009)

All those different strains your gonna feed all the same nutes at the same time? And 5 gallon rez for that many plants? Good luck keeping up with that many plants sucking up nutes all day. You will be topping off twice a day or more when they get growing good,,,if they do. Different plants need diff amounts of nutes. I use DWC,,and one plant sucks up solution like crazy.


----------



## cannabis037 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi maine i have couple of question for you haha. i'm new at growing and was wondering why your first couple tries wasnt successful? what happened? (i want to know so i know if im growing them wrong too) thank you [=


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 22, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> All those different strains your gonna feed all the same nutes at the same time? And 5 gallon rez for that many plants? Good luck keeping up with that many plants sucking up nutes all day. You will be topping off twice a day or more when they get growing good,,,if they do. Different plants need diff amounts of nutes. I use DWC,,and one plant sucks up solution like crazy.



Right now I only have four plants going in the DWC.  Do you think I should just keep it at four instead of eight?  Someone else said that a five gallon rez can grow ten plants so I assumed eight would be fine.  

Like I said, I am new to the whole hydro growing so all help is appreciated.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 22, 2009)

cannabis037 said:
			
		

> hi maine i have couple of question for you haha. i'm new at growing and was wondering why your first couple tries wasnt successful? what happened? (i want to know so i know if im growing them wrong too) thank you [=



Im still not sure what happened with my first few attempts.  I had crazy good root developement but the plants just didnt grow.  Hydro grows faster than soil but my soil plants were growing way faster than my hydro so I scrapped the operation and went back to soil.   Im hopeing this time will be different.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Right now I only have four plants going in the DWC. Do you think I should just keep it at four instead of eight? Someone else said that a five gallon rez can grow ten plants so I assumed eight would be fine.
> 
> Like I said, I am new to the whole hydro growing so all help is appreciated.


All the PPL that I have followed on here with a DWC,(including myself),puts one plant in one rez,,because each plant is differnt,,even among stains they have different Phenos that need different care,,just like a child. The way you are doing it is taking a big chance on loosing your 3rd DWC GROW. One mistake and all 4 or 8 of your plants could die. A plant reacts very quickly in a DWC Bro.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 22, 2009)

Bad news for me but I think I have a plan.  I can just cut some new clones and start over with all one strain.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2009)

By the way Bro,,yur gonna need Alot more light. 3000 to 5000 lumens psf of grow area.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, those are just some of my veg lights.  I have a 400hps for flower.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't think the strain thing matters--IMO, 8 plants are far too many for a 5 gal res.  I'll sometimes start up to 8 plants in a 10 gal res, but only while they are very small.  When they get moved to 12/12, everyone gets their own bucket.  With 8 plants flowering in a 5 gal res, you will most likely run low on water every day...

If you are using the GH flora series, you need all three--grow, micro, and bloom-- all the way through your grow, just in different proportions.  You cannot use just the "grow" for vegging, you need some of the micro and some of the bloom.  Directions and proportions are on the bottle.

If these are clones, you can flower any time.  How is your pH?  That could have been your problem last time.  Correct pH is critical in hydro.


----------



## Vegs (Feb 23, 2009)

> Nirvanas Blue Mystic. Not really sure on any of the growth patterns from any of these strains so I want to flower early.



I can tell you about the Nirvana Blue Mystic strain for sure! All three pheno's will finish in 9-10 weeks. I say three because I noticed three distinctive pheno's on my last grow. I could be mixing up two which could be the same pheno, but I highly doubt it by the individual characteristics of each.

1. Medium to tall growth for an Indica, dark blue and medium purple calyx's. Sticky and smelled sorta like herbed farmers cheese. Medium yield
2. Short to medium height, very stout, (see the latest picture in my grow journal of the small bushy plant) dark purple leaves with almost black looking buds. Smelled kind of like cheese. Small yield
3. Medium to tall growth, very healthy looking, white to orange buds turning light blue to a faint light purple in the last few weeks. More piney, herbaceous smell versus the fruity herbed cheese smell from the purple pheno's. Good yield

Overall, all three strains did not stink too bad.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Vegs.  I actually grew the Blue Mystic last season but I havent grown it since I crossed it with the Shnazzleberry.  I ended up with three females of the BM and they all seemed to be the pheno that you have as number 1.  I grew them outdoors and was very impressed with yield, smell, potency, and looks.  Great strain!!


----------



## Vegs (Feb 24, 2009)

Ah ha! I knew I would find it sooner or later!

Check out the 2 pics of what I said was pheno 1 & 2 in an older post. When looking at those two photo's, pheno #2 is the pic on the left while pheno #1 is the one on the right. The pic on the left is blurry but if you look at the cola in the background top right of the shown bud, that sucker is dark purple almost black--that's pheno # 2. It smells like cheese after a proper cure.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35882


----------

